# E36 M3 VF Supercharger Cooling?



## Addamcontreras (May 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of a way to cool a VF Engineering supercharger? intercooler/ aftercooler? Their kit doesn't come with any cooling option but I am very interested in the kit. My plans are 12psi and I don't want to do that on an uncooled supercharger. Any idea on how to cool it?


----------



## rrsperry (Oct 21, 2003)

Just stop now. If you want to get 12 psi, do something else. I'm one of the very first people to ever get the VF kit. I bought it because they PROMISED to make an intercooled intake manifold. They lied.

They was a piped intercooler setup, but it's not efficient, and the very long piping is a problem.

The most you can reasonably do is about 9 psi, and you better be using an Aquamist 1S alcohol/water injection system. along with a 3.33" pulley, and 38#/hr injectors, and tuning from Active Auto

If you can't afford a used RMS/Dinan stage 2, you REALLY can't afford forced induction, because the cost of the kit is just the start. At 12 psi, you are going to need a new clutch, better brakes, exhaust, cams... it just goes on and on...

Save yourself some headaches, just buy a good turbo system and be done. But FI isn't something to do if you're broke in the first place.


----------



## Addamcontreras (May 6, 2014)

I can afford it. But if I can save money why not ya know? Haha. So you're saying go with the RMS kit? I have heard bad things with these kits and that's what was pushing me away from it. As well as the Active Auto rotrex kit its not rebuildable so I stopped right there. 
I'm not going to go with the turbo route either as that's not what I want with the car
What's the difference between the RMS kit and the RMS/Dinan kit?


----------



## rrsperry (Oct 21, 2003)

Look, in Cali, you are pretty much screwed. There are zero options that are CARB compliant.

RMS is a copy of the no longer supported Dinan Vortec supercharger system, with the addition of an air to water aftercooler. There's nothing wrong with RMS on the hardware side. Thier stuff is good. It's the customer service and tuning that is suspect. buyer beware...

At 12 psi, you are going to have to pull the head and install a thicker head gasket, or build the motor with lower compression pistons. period! 

At that point you are better off, going with the small turbo from TRM or Nick's company, Technique Tuning. Both will make more power, cost about the same, and be just as much a pain in the ass to install.


----------



## Addamcontreras (May 6, 2014)

I have a half built S52. Being carb legal is already something I have to deal with because I dont pass. I already have wiseco pistons, eagle rods, arp head studs, main studs and rod studs, upgraded valve springs. I put them all in myself. I'm NOT going to turbo my car. 
So say I got the RMS kit, all id need to deal with is the tune? Because I can get an rktune for pretty cheap


----------



## Rob43 (Sep 1, 2011)

Addamcontreras said:


> I have a half built S52. Being carb legal is already something I have to deal with because I dont pass. I already have wiseco pistons, eagle rods, arp head studs, main studs and rod studs, upgraded valve springs. I put them all in myself. I'm NOT going to turbo my car.
> So say I got the RMS kit, all id need to deal with is the tune? Because I can get an rktune for pretty cheap


I'll start by saying I'm a Direct Port Nitrous guy, but I know a thing or three about Superchargers.

I'd listen to "rrsperry", he speaks the truth. I'd agree that ~9 PSI is roughly the upper limit of these kits, I do know of a very reputable company that custom builds all different types of Performance parts & pieces on their 5 Axis CNC machines, including full rebiulding of Vortech S/C's.

I think you'll get there if you:

1) Run a special knurled smaller pulley 
2) Install a brand new custom CNC'd high performance impeller 
3) Install high speed S/C bearings
4) Run a before & after Snow Performance / Aquamist injection system
5) Get an actual custom tune while strapped down on a dyno until perfect

Rob43


----------



## Addamcontreras (May 6, 2014)

I've been thinking a lot about it today and I'm leaning towards the RMS kit. 
I've seen these kits hold massive boost. I just hear bad things on the reliability side. 
So 12psi on an RMS supercharger and a custom tune. With what's been to my engine everything should be perfect right? It does have stock compression at the moment but I can change that.


----------



## Addamcontreras (May 6, 2014)

Im going VF saving for a kit right now. I decided to go water meth and make my own intercooler piping. I've seen a lot of threads on it dropping half a lb of boost. Not worried about that to much. Im gonna run a 2.62" pulley from vortech and have them rebuild my supercharger with a better turbine and bearings. Im super excited about the build. I just need to have less bills and christmas gifts for friends and family isn't helping.


----------

